# Complicated



## MadReal (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello,
I'm trying to move to US, I'm thinking San Diego because I like to Surf and that's the spot.
My situation is a bit weird as I don't need to work, I'm an online business owner/artist.
I make hiphop instrumentals and sell them through my website and other platforms making a good income. Beside that I have other smaller online business still music related.

I'm currently in Italy but would love to relocate both for personal and business reasons. 
I've been looking for a long time now, some say I need an artist visa some entrepreneurial visa and some just say go back and forth every 90 days. The problem with going back and forth every 90 days is that I won't have my residence in US and so won't be able to pay taxes in US, it'll be harder to get a car with insurance, rent or buy a house and stuff.

I would love to hear somebody in my situation even tho I know there won't be many but I know there are online entrepreneurs out there, or even anybody that could help out.

Really appreciate the help


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes you need a visa to work in the USA. You need to obtain the visa before your enter the US. You cannot use the 90 day program - that is for tourists only.

See the following site for what types of visas are available.

U.S. Visa


----------



## MadReal (Oct 19, 2015)

Even if I'm self employed? I just receive payments everyday just through a computer


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MadReal said:


> Even if I'm self employed? I just receive payments everyday just through a computer


Yes, even if you have an online business. You need a visa to legitimately live and run this business in the US. 

You will not be allowed to use the 90 day program to go in and out of the US regularly.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

MadReal said:


> I just receive payments everyday just through a computer


So do Wall Street financial workers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MadReal said:


> Even if I'm self employed? I just receive payments everyday just through a computer


The rule of thumb in international tax issues is that you are considered to be working in the country where you are located while doing whatever it is to do to earn the money. So if your computer is in the US and you turn it on and off there, then you're working in the US. (OK, there are usually a few other considerations - but for working, that's the main one.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## frostmore (Oct 20, 2015)

MadReal said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to move to US, I'm thinking San Diego because I like to Surf and that's the spot.
> My situation is a bit weird as I don't need to work, I'm an online business owner/artist.
> I make hiphop instrumentals and sell them through my website and other platforms making a good income. Beside that I have other smaller online business still music related.
> ...


you are probably better off applying for the E-1 or E-2 visa. there isn't a visa for self-employed persons in the USA. The EB-5 visa is for amount over 500K usd,if you have the money, you can go for that visa.

I am researching in the same area as yourself and i came to a conclusion that E1 and E2 is more viable than the rest of the visas available.

Of course there used to be a loophole where you setup a company in USA and apply for H1B visa for yourself but that loophole was closed years ago by the US gov.


----------



## Fosteraustin (Sep 9, 2015)

You are on tourist visa I guess which is for 90 days, you have to get a residence visa or working visa so you can shift yourself properly to United States and afterword you can pay tax properly.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jay_rogers said:


> You will need the visa for both online business from home and for home.
> 
> You need to apply for it from there only.


What are you trying to say?


----------

